# Hello my horse lovers =]



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## SunshineofmyLife (Jan 24, 2011)

*Horse crazy*

I am so glad I found this forum. My husband and friends really don't share my love of horses, and are bored whenever I bring the subject up, so I really appreciate this opportunity.
I didn't own a horse until my daughter was 12, and now that she's in college he belongs to me. I take lessons in dressage and have the best trainer in the world. I've been blessed to meet and learn from some of the best horse people in my area, and have been through enough of the bad to know the difference. 
Had I started riding at a younger age, I'd surely be into barrels!


----------



## HorseTrance (Jan 26, 2011)

I think I will be interested in barrels! I have only trotted through them before, but I know for sure that when i get really fast at it, I'm going to LOVE it! lol

Thanks to all for the warm welcomes! =]


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!

Yes, I have to agree with SunshineofmyLife, it is *really *nice having people to talk horse with!
It is a subject that never bores, or gets old around here. :lol:

See you around the Forum.....


----------

